# Snow Riding



## tombikess (6 Dec 2010)

A quick vid. I made with my new camera in the snow! Let me know what you think, and I know its a tad blurry, thats my fault! The camera's a Canon 550D by the way, no colour correction or changing of the shots in post, just trimming.

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=SpcbF6hLJJA


----------



## Spartan (8 Dec 2010)

Excellent! But man dear wear that right gear next time  Love to see more...

Mike


----------



## xpc316e (8 Dec 2010)

That is a really cracking result - you should be pleased with your new camera.


----------



## Panter (8 Dec 2010)

Cracking little vid, well done Sir!


----------



## lukesdad (9 Dec 2010)

Being pants with a camera myself, i d say that was very very good , was it shot remotely ?


----------



## Globalti (9 Dec 2010)

Nice shots of the medieval equivalent of the M6, that lane was worn down by the millions of packhorse ponies' hooves that carried all the goods before roads were invented.


----------



## Kirstie (9 Dec 2010)

Lots of berm-like opportunities to either side too...


----------



## rualexander (9 Dec 2010)

Good quality video, shame about the annoying music track, why do so many people have to put raucous music onto any videos they put on youtube?


----------



## iAmiAdam (13 Dec 2010)

Nice video, great camera.


----------



## montage (13 Dec 2010)




----------



## tombikess (19 Dec 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Being pants with a camera myself, i d say that was very very good , was it shot remotely ?



No, this was shot with my friend and me behind the tripod (I'd like to think that I'm a much better rider! )



Globalti said:


> Nice shots of the medieval equivalent of the M6, that lane was worn down by the millions of packhorse ponies' hooves that carried all the goods before roads were invented.



Do you know mark house lane well then? Never knew that about the lane though! 



rualexander said:


> Good quality video, shame about the annoying music track, why do so many people have to put raucous music onto any videos they put on youtube?



Because the inbuilt sound is boring and rather tinny on my inbuilt mic, but I have left it in somewhat. I'd hardly call it racous though! Perhaps in comparison to Beethoven, but I'm sure you can just mute it if its that much of a nuisance?


----------



## Globalti (21 Dec 2010)

tombikess said:


> Do you know mark house lane well then? Never knew that about the lane though!



No, but it has all the characteristics of a very ancient packhorse trail so I Googled it. Packhorses were used for many hundreds of years for transporting goods before large-scale manufacturing started and brought the need for bigger capacity transport networks; first the canals and turnpike roads, then the railways and now the motorways. Not many people appreciate the size and extent of the packhorse network and the power of a train of 40 or more packhorses belting along like the medieval equivalent of a white van. Thanks to the width of a loaded packhorse pony, bridges had to have pedestrian refuges built on top of the cutwaters. Hebden Bridge is a superb example. If two packhorse trains met in opem country the drivers would fight it out with cudgels or blunderbuses over the right to the trail because once a pony left the hard trail it could sink into the bog with the weight it was carrying and it would take hours to get the whole train reassembled and moving again. 

The biggest packhorse trail was the one entering London, where the V groove worn in the ground was tens of feet deep. The grooves were called hollow ways, hence the name of that district of London.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Dec 2010)

"what no helmet"


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Jan 2011)

Nice vid, didn`t like the music. 

You protect your hands and not your head...what does that tell us ????? 

I am looking for a new Canon but I already have the Rebel and the 550 is about the same size, I need a new compact camera. Be careful leaving £500 of camera laying around by itself on a country lane. 

Did you use an editing programme for your video?

Steve


----------

